# new side profile



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

it is 6" fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. irritans.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

thanks Frank


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nice irritans


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Def looks like an irritan to me...


----------

